# Eureka Mythos One with Clima Pro technology



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am starting this thread in the hope that Funinacup and jeebsy also chip in with their thoughts as they own this grinder. I have thought long and hard about testing it against the Olympus, but have decided against it. Firstly, the burrs on the Olympus are no where near seasoned and I have not got the beans or desire to spend the time doing it! I think everyone knows that I am a fan of the Olympus, but, it has its own thread.

I need to make some space on my bench, so I am going to remove the Olympus and E10 and concentrate on playing with the Mythos.

  

I have only pulled a handful of shots so far. It delivers into the pf in a way nothing else does, producing a lovely fluffy ground. I have been sent a kilo of beans that are not my taste, so as time allows and when the hopper needs filled, I will stick these in and grind 10 shots with the same time setting and record the results.

If anyone has any questions or wants to know anything, please say so. My understanding, and please correct me, is that the Mythos One is the upgrade to the old style Mythos. In addition to that, a team of eminent baristas came up with the Clima pro technology which is in effect a bolt on to the standard Mythos One and we all know what it does as it has been well covered.

I will be adding some better pictures and possibly a video a little later around teatime


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Gotta love a Mythos One!

I think if I didn't single dose, that would be at the top of my list


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Main question in my mind is does it actually mean anything for the home environment, grinding with burrs that are warmed as opposed to ones that are not? Is it possible to turn off or detach the heating element in order to assess this?

This may have been answered elsewhere but is anything else different to the normal Mythos bar the element?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am going to try single dosing at some point. If it is supposed to have next to no retention, and the auger feed system should help pop corning, so anything is possible!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Main question in my mind is does it actually mean anything for the home environment, grinding with burrs that are warmed as opposed to ones that are not? Is it possible to turn off or detach the heating element in order to assess this?
> 
> This may have been answered elsewhere but is anything else different to the normal Mythos bar the element?


Probably not. When I was researching this, the only non Clima model I could find which had the new shape was the barista low speed version which was £150 cheaper. Even though I see no real use, I have not used the grinder in anger and jeebsy has. He says it underperforms when cold, so I am just going to switch it on and leave it on all day. Overkill in the home but no more so than a lot of commercial equipment that many members have and use


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I am going to try single dosing at some point. If it is supposed to have next to no retention, and the auger feed system should help pop corning, so anything is possible!


Yep, definitely possible

I'd want to fill that cool lil hopper up all the time tho


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Probably not. When I was researching this, the only non Clima model I could find which had the new shape was the barista low speed version which was £150 cheaper. Even though I see no real use, I have not used the grinder in anger and jeebsy has. He says it underperforms when cold, so I am just going to switch it on and leave it on all day. Overkill in the home but no more so than a lot of commercial equipment that many members have and use


Does it have any advantages over the old shape?

I didn't know there was a low-speed version... that in itself may be an advantage for the home user if it produces a better cup...?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Gosh I'd hate my beans to exceed 45 degrees! Can you single dose with the One Clima?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the Clima does away with that really. The theory being the slower the spin speed in a busy environment then the less the coffee heats up, but, it does not address the issue of stability of temp

What the Mythos does, it does really well. If a bunch of boffins come along and say they have made it better, can I do anything but believe them?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There are also theories that suggest slower spin speeds cause a different grind profile. Does a hand-driven HG One produce a different shot than a commercial conic with the same burrs (from cold) for example?

Have the 'bunch of boffins' said it will be any better apart from in its one headline area? Clearly changing grind profile due to heat is a problem for cafes, and this is what they claim to solve, but what problems, if any, have they fixed that would concern the home user?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

From my limited reading of info on the ClimaPro element, I don't see that it offers the average home user much, if any, benefit. Most simply will not have the need to grind enough for ambient temperatures to make much, if any, difference compared to the high volumes used in a commercial environment.

Are the burrs in a Mythos One ClimaPro identical to those in the older Mythos? On jonc's for sale thread, 83mm was mentioned followed by 75mm!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> From my limited reading of info on the ClimaPro element, I don't see that it offers the average home user much, if any, benefit. Most simply will not have the need to grind enough for ambient temperatures to make much, if any, difference compared to the high volumes used in a commercial environment.
> 
> Are the burrs in a Mythos One ClimaPro identical to those in the older Mythos? On jonc's for sale thread, 83mm was mentioned followed by 75mm!


I seem to remember there was a video of a ClimaPro talk that stated they experimented with a load of different burr geometries before deciding that the original one was the best.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's not that it underperforms, but using straight from cold I found the dose inconsistent and the pour inconsistent. The ambient temp in my kitchen is probably 10-15 degrees and it eventually gets up to around 40 so it makes sense that it's not going to work the same cold as hot. If you disconnected the heater and just used it cold it would probably be fine, but while it's warming up things swing about.

Apparently the theory goes that during busy service the burrs and grinder heat up through use which necessitates gradual changes in grind. With this, you're really just getting everything warm to start with and removing the need for the gradual adjustment. Anecdotal evidence also seems to indicate that warm beans grind a bit more evenly but I don't think they would have a chance to warm up before being ground.

Once it's warm and dialled in, it doesn't really move. It's ultra consistent. I checked doses periodically the last couple of stalls and it gave what I wanted each time to the nearest 0.1g. You could just time your pours and get the same weight out over and over. Using a Linea probably helped too, but being able to rely on time only and check the odd shot (instead of weighing every one) was pretty nice.

Delivery into the PF is exceptional. A gentle tap to settle and you have a perfect bed.

It seemed a little slow at first (6.5-7 secs for 18.4g, compared to sub 4 seconds with the K30), but I can live with those extra few seconds for the quality.

Retention is bugger all. This was after I'd ran about three kilos through it:

  IMAG1927 by wjheenan, on Flickr

I only use it on the stall, whereas the K30 stayed in my kitchen. The Mythos doesn't fit under my cupboards, and I would need to run it on a timer so it was warm in the morning. It's a nice looking unit but it's still big. I can't really think of a good reason to have one in your house instead of a regular Mythos with the new burrs (apart from the hopper). If you were doing mega high volumes the wee hopper might be a hindrance (only holds just over a kilo) so 50ish shots but for me it's easy enough to just refill as and when.

I don't have much experience with other high end grinders, have used them here and there but not spent time with them (apart from the K30) so maybe not best placed to do a comparison, but I really like it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I seem to remember there was a video of a ClimaPro talk that stated they experimented with a load of different burr geometries before deciding that the original one was the best.


http://www.tampertantrum.com/tamper-tantrum-lite-the-fumbally-colin-harmon/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Can you single dose with the One Clima?


I'm sure you can but why would you want to? Just buy a Royal for £350-450.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks fantastic Dave. Hope you get the most out of it.

I'm not convinced about the heated burrs, but then again there's lots with this coffee making lark that I've sneered about that i've later adopted. I'd be interested in what you're findings are in relation to this.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> The ambient temp in my kitchen is probably 10-15 degrees


brrrrrr! Saving money on heating to pay for the new grinder jeebsy?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I thought Colin Harmon was one of the Batista illuminati that designed this . I remember him being called full of plop at the time







and a snake oil salesman. It's a funny old world .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I thought Colin Harmon was one of the Batista illuminati that designed this . I remember him being called full of plop at the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thread might be worth a re-visit


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21135-Mythos-One-Development-Colin-Harmon&highlight=Colin+harmon


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> brrrrrr! Saving money on heating to pay for the new grinder jeebsy?


That's tropical for my flat, even the refrac almost works


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks fantastic Dave. Hope you get the most out of it.
> 
> I'm not convinced about the heated burrs, but then again there's lots with this coffee making lark that I've sneered about that i've later adopted. I'd be interested in what you're findings are in relation to this.


Clive, I am not totally convinced by the heating either, but I could not buy this spec without it.Asalready stated, the only other model with this chassis and design is the VArista variant which I did not want. I did not want the old ugly sister either, having slept with several of them before!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Single dosing this . why ? Have we learnt nothing from the caedo thread.....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I am going to try single dosing at some point. If it is supposed to have next to no retention, and the auger feed system should help pop corning, so anything is possible!


It still popcorns


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> It still popcorns


Many ta's...I will not waste my time then!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21135-Mythos-One-Development-Colin-Harmon&highlight=Colin+harmon


This makes interesting reading - thanks for that!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> This makes interesting reading - thanks for that!


All the good ( inflammatory stuff ) stuff got modded with reference to Mr Harmon's motives for choice of burrs and why he would self promote it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> All the good ( inflammatory stuff ) stuff got modded with reference to Mr Harmon's motives for choice of burrs and why he would self promote it


It's in another thread, cynical v conical


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21158-Cynical-vs-Conical&highlight=Cynical+conical


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@dfk41

Before you move or pack away the E10, any chance you could please post up a video or two of dosing directly into a portafilter using both the E10 plus Mythos One? Would like to see if/how they differ in distribution and how much stray grounds you get.

Thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> @dfk41
> 
> Before you move or pack away the E10, any chance you could please post up a video or two of dosing directly into a portafilter using both the E10 plus Mythos One? Would like to see if/how they differ in distribution and how much stray grounds you get.
> 
> Thanks.


Most certainly. The E10 is not bad, but the Mythos (any model) is streets ahead


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @dfk41
> 
> Before you move or pack away the E10, any chance you could please post up a video or two of dosing directly into a portafilter using both the E10 plus Mythos One? Would like to see if/how they differ in distribution and how much stray grounds you get.
> 
> Thanks.


You loves a video!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Photos too but in this case a video hopefully will show any possible spraying of coffee grounds? Plus distribution into the pf.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This was done using one hand film and the other to hold. Mythos first


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Was camera in 'photo' mode rather than 'video'?


click on the photo...works for me, links you off elsewhere


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You're fast (speedy!). Tapped on photos which gave option of viewing in gallery which displays a still image or follow link which as you rightly said then displays the video. Edited my post but wasn't quick enough, lol! 

Mythos One looks noticeably tidier in its distribution as in less stray coffee grounds than the E10.

One other small change on the Mythos One compared to the old Mythos is a cylindrical metal push switch plus surround for starting/stopping dosing. Previously they were plastic plus the side profile looks like the shape of a slice of pizza.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bear in mind that the beans used are darker than most. E10 is a lot tidier with lighter roasts


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Surely the Mythos is second? At least that's the way it appears here. And it seems a LOT tidier!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dark beans equals static


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Surely the Mythos is second? At least that's the way it appears here. And it seems a LOT tidier!


First (top) video is definitely the Mythos One. Second (bottom) video is the E10 as evidenced by the portafilter holder.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Yes, for some reason they appear in the opposite order when I watch them! Mythos definitely much tidier!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why do people call it a MY-thos?

It should be myth-os. This is the important thing.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Why do people call it a MY-thos?
> 
> It should be myth-os. This is the important thing.


The same reason people say MiG Non instead on Min ion and Maz zar instead of Matz zer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I like ordering a filet MIGnon in restaurants


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Is there a definitive list of all the meeeethoooos variants somewhere for uninformed new idiots like me? so far I have gathered 3 variants:

Old eureka Mythos 75mm

New mythos 83mm?

Mythos (or is it a NS?) Barista model

NS Mythos 1 - clima pro


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Most certainly. The E10 is not bad, but the Mythos (any model) is streets ahead


On what? Distribution?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep. Conical v flat throws up flavour differences but the fact the Mythos burrs are mounted directly over the Shute means the delivery is spot on


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you prefer conics i'm interested in why you have had so many Mythos - purely down to distribution?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My first 'real' grinder was a Mythos. Then a K10. I prefer conicals for taste but was always happy with a run in Mythos. I might live to regret this!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> My first 'real' grinder was a Mythos. Then a K10. I prefer conicals for taste but was always happy with a run in Mythos. I might live to regret this!


Dave....if you sell this grinder in less than 6 months I may have to kill you.

....as well as making an offer for it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I like ordering a filet MIGnon in restaurants


Or a Pizer


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Or a Pizer


Make sure you have an eXpresso with it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I have not posted about this grinder for a few days now, to collect my thoughts. The end result, is that soon I am going to put the E10 up for sale. I can grind shot after shot and there is not a single grain escapes the pf. I find the taste profile perfectly good enough for my palate. I think it is a good looking machine. It does whatever you want with the minimum fuss, or in other words, a low maintenance girl!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can you put the E10 up at a real bizarre time , preferably when I'm away for a few days , I mustn't spend any more money on stuff I need a new kitchen ceiling .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I thought the perfect pair was lever and conical , every time...

Can i start a thread up guessing which conical you re but and in what month ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where is that conical v cynical thread again .

I can give you Colin Harmon s twitter you can aplogise to him there if you want


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where is that conical v cynical thread again .
> 
> I can give you Colin Harmon s twitter you can aplogise to him there if you want


What are you rabbiting on about boots? All I have said is that I am probably going to out the E10 up. If you decide that somehow I am holding a white flag up and saying that flats are better than conicals or anything else, then I am not. Al I have said is that it makes no mess and I find the taste quite acceptable.

If I keep both, then I will not get the best out of either. I have had the E10 to know what it is about and I want to learn all about the new Mythos. SO, wind your neck in and stop haranguing me...LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I never know what colour your flag is or which hand your waving it in...I'm am sometime unsure if you do as well. Enjoy whatever you keep or sell. I'm sure they will both make good espresso


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I never know what colour your flag is or which hand your waving it in...I'm am sometime unsure if you do as well. Enjoy whatever you keep or sell. I'm sure they will both make good espresso


Can I do nothing right in your eyes? Since you have stopped modding you are becoming a nit picking andy pandy.....keep it up!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm sorry David I thought banter was banter to you. I didn't realise I had bothered you.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lest not forget he has had the combo too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm sorry David I thought banter was banter to yoj I didn't realise I had bothered you


I enjoyyour banter. When have i said I did not? Just because I called you a pain in the arse does not mean I have a problem with what you put on the forum


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I enjoyyour banter. When have i said I did not? Just because I called you a pain in the arse does not mean I have a problem with what you put on the forum


Back off and wind your neck in would suggest that you may...

Anyway enjoy your grinders


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Back off and wind your neck in would suggest that you may...
> 
> Anyway enjoy your grinders


Boots, you know that we have a special relationship.....I can say anything I want to you and you can say anything you want to me,.....so stop feigning hurt and grow a pair


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Well, I have not posted about this grinder for a few days now, to collect my thoughts. The end result, is that soon I am going to put the E10 up for sale. I can grind shot after shot and there is not a single grain escapes the pf. I find the taste profile perfectly good enough for my palate. I think it is a good looking machine. It does whatever you want with the minimum fuss, or in other words, a low maintenance girl!


Are you using the timer and/or heater?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Are you using the timer and/or heater?


Yep jeebsy, on your recommendation I am switching it on with my machine and leaving it all day.My bloody Wemo plug became so temperamental yesterday when I scrapped my networks and built new ones form superb (amazing downloads, of 130 mbps!) but this morning it came on as it ought to at 9am.

Yesterday I measured three shots at 5 seconds and got 15.1, 15.1 and 15 gms out...and no mess!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

David, how does it compare to the Olympus? Similar taste since they have the same burrs







?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

charris said:


> David, how does it compare to the Olympus? Similar taste since they have the same burrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not go down that road. Neither machine was anything like seasoned and I only had 10 kilos of sale beans. Nothing would have been gained by attempting such a test. But, I will confirm my thoughts of the time I had the Olympus, which is for the money, you will be hard pushed to find a grinder as good and if I was limited to a budget of £750, I know without doubt what I would buy


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The questions you've left me asking myself are:

1) Would I really notice much difference between an Olympus and the Mythos? And if so is it really worth more than double the price to me?

2) Is there a big conical with the same convenience as either? And if so, at what price?

I love the look of the Mythos and the Olympus looks exactly the same as the E65 I already have. I still have the Pharos to satisfy my conical lust when necessary and, like you, I'm more interested in the practicalities day to day than the ultimate coffee.

I've much appreciated this thread, thank you David, considerable food for thought before the next bout of upgradeitis!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> The questions you've left me asking myself are:
> 
> 1) Would I really notice much difference between an Olympus and the Mythos? And if so is it really worth more than double the price to me?
> 
> ...


Thanks, and to try and answer your last 2 questions, from perspective.

You will notice a difference between the Mythos and Olympus, but that is only tone expected. They share the same burr set but whilst the Olympus dismounted horizontally, the Mythos is mounted at an angle of 45 degrees. This means that the Olympus throws the grinds across the burr set and ito the chute whereas the Mythos, the grinds fall using gravity into the chute which is perfectly positioned. I can pull a dozen shots and if I am just slightly careful, do not lose one single grain of coffee. That is impressive! Idid not have the Olympus long enough to run it in so did notbotzer with taste tests.

There is not a big conical that I am aware of which offers the above. The conical burrs are much deeper which does not help with retention. I know you can lens mod etc etc,but my own thoughts are do not buy a performance car and complain about the petrol consumption. Conicals seem to handle dark roasted beans better than flats, yet as a conical owner, the Mythos seems to buck that trend and I do not know why.

My advice is simple. If your financial ceiling is up than Olympus, then buy one and I am certain you will be happy. If you financial ceiling goes unto a Mythos, but one and I am certain you will be happy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dfk have you got the mythos one and the Olympus? Perhaps we could see if the burrs are the " same " with one branded mythos only as you suggest or they actually look different as the blurb with the mythos one indicates


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dfk have you got the mythos one and the Olympus? Perhaps we could see if the burrs are the " same " with one branded mythos only as you suggest or they actually look different as the blurb with the mythos one indicates


I no longer have the Olympus. I think the confusion arises,over which burr sets we are talking about. The Olympus is the same as the Mythos,but is the Mythos the same as the Mythos One?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I no longer have the Olympus. I think the confusion arises,over which burr sets we are talking about. The Olympus is the same as the Mythos,but is the Mythos the same as the Mythos One?


Dunno , hence the question...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks David. I'm inclined to wait on a used Mythos One Clima! I like the look of it and the lack of faff! If it splits the difference between a good flat and a good conical what more could I ask?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Thanks David. I'm inclined to wait on a used Mythos One Clima! I like the look of it and the lack of faff! If it splits the difference between a good flat and a good conical what more could I ask?


Is it compass coffee you use? Are they different to coffee compass?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It's Coffee Compass, based in Littlehampton! Compass Coffee is a US outfit. Confusing isn't it? Have also enjoyed a bag of Red Tail recently.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gave mine a deep clean last night (the lack of a 20mm spanner prohibited this before). I take the top burr off and brush it out quite often - it looked 'clean' but the dosing was getting more and more erratic and the grinder generally pissing me off so decided to strip it right down.

  20160330_214657 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Wasn't expecting to find all that hiding under the lower burr carrier. Between this and the rentention on top burr carrier there was 12.5g roughly.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Free coffee

Think I'll do the same once the hopper is empty and see what I find


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi all,

this is a question question for Mythos home owners, that grind 4-6 drinks per day.

Do you leave your beans in the hopper all the time? Say a couple of days worth. Or do you single dose and accept the lower grind consistency because beans are not being pushed against the burrs with constant pressure?

I understand the convenience of storing them in the hopper, but what concerns me is beans loosing aroma as they sit in the open air (regardless of room temps).

There's a couple of threads addressing this question, but there's no clear answer. It's actually related to all OD grinders, not the Mythos itself.

Thank you for your input, appreciate it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I always have the hopper full on the E10, only a short hopper but i like to keep it topped up.

Deffo better grind consistency with a full hopper.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I just pop 250g into the hopper and leave them in until used, about a week.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Same here

250g bag and replace when empty. I only have a noticeable difference with the last few beans which I can live with

As for lost aroma, my sense of taste doesnt notice a difference through the bag. The only difference will be a tightening of the grind on some beans as the days progress


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I add beans at the start of each coffee making session, not leaving too many in the hopper by the end. I don't make coffee everyday, usually never at the weekend and I've definitely found that any beans left from say Friday will result in a really fast extraction time when making the first coffee on the following Monday.

In my mind that's due to those beans being exposed to some air within the large stock Mythos hopper.

Should really revert back to using an Aeropress funnel with 3D printed lid (courtesy of @whiteyj ) attached to an empty cardboard tube or glass tube hopper as that keeps air contact with the beans to a minimum.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The design of the Mythos hopper means you can get down to your last couple of shots worth and not really notice much of a change


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't find the grind consistency changes much. As you say, right down to the last couple of double shots. But in my experience, leaving beans in the stock hopper for 3-4 days does have of an effect on the extraction time which I presume is due to the beans having been exposed to air?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree, just tighten the grind slightly, makes getting the smaller hopper, more of a must.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I have tried that but...once all of those 'exposed beans' have gone through the burrs, you're then faced with slower/longer extraction times on the beans that you place in the hopper afterwards!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

250g in at a time which rarely lasts more than a day and a half. No discernable difference in grind until you get to disappearing down the throat (am using a short hopper if that makes any difference)

Having had a "Doh" moment bank holiday weekend threw in approx 250g just before we headed off till the monday pm and no discernable difference once purged by a 1 second grind.

Currently got a Kenya Kiamabara from Extract in and same now just below the neck as when 250 or so g in.

John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

One day, even two seems fine. 3-4 or more days of beans being left in hopper in between coffee making sessions is when I've noticed too fast an extraction during first double shot pulled. Fine on subsequent shots. Obvious solution is to purge, 5-10g. I just don't like wasting good coffee if I can help it!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you should change your name, from DoubleShot, to Hardly AnyShots!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> you should change your name, from DoubleShot, to Hardly AnyShots!


Ha ha, you are genuinely very funny! 

Because of the ritual that I go through of cleaning and clearing away all of my accessories after each and every time I make coffee, there's days when I don't have the required time which sadly results in no fresh coffee being made. If I left everything out like most folk on here then I'd certainly make more coffee and more often.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You should follow my well known rituals for coffee...and I am still alive to type this!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ha ha, good one!


----------

